# Staffies - good choice of pet for young children?



## scattyk (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi everyone! 

Am new to this forum, but think all advice etc on here is great.

We have been researching what puppy to get to fit into out family and think (from the homework that i've done) that a staffie would be suitable. We have found a very good breeder with great pups and all paperwork etc.

I have 2 young children aged 4 and 5 and just wanted reasurance really that we have made the right choice. Does anyone know anything about this breed and young kids?? I have read many stories in the media, but we are responsable people and our kids will be taught how to respect the dog and behave around him.

Any input would be great!

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Well seeing as 3 of my 5 dogs are staffie crosses....I'm most likely to say GET A STAFFIE!!!!:001_tongue: All of mine are fabulous with kids, and the added bonus is you'll never need a hot water bottle again!!! They love to sleep but can find some energy when a long walk is on offer. In my mind you can't get a better compact little dog, but I am bias!! They are known as the 'nanny dog' for a very good reason. My bitch was extreamly badly abused by her previous owner she very nearly died because she put herself in between the man and his children when he was drunkenly attacking them, luckily she was saved but it shows the sheer loyality and love these dogs have. 


The only thing I will say is.. please check out your local rescue first. I work in rescue and we specifically work towards changing the publics attitude towards staffie and staffie crosses. Unfortunately due to idiots breeding because they think they can make money, we have a massive amount of staffies through our doors, often very young pups!! You obviously won't get the papers but you will get (if you have a good rescue locally) good back up and support. 

You will need to buy yourself a new sofa cos you'll never get on yours again, and your bed will always be unmade because it will have burrowed under the duvet...but a small price to pay in my eyes!!!:wink::001_tt1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi and welcome,
Excellent choice of breed 

I own two staffords,they are a very people orientated breed and they do love children,as long as your children respect your pup he will be just fine.

The only down side to the breed is that they may not tolerate other dogs as they mature,early socialisation with other dogs is very important.

You should also be aware of the health issues with in the breed,
L2/HC and PHPV & PPSC,the parents to your pup should have been tested for these,
Who is the breeder out of curiosity ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

i have had staffies for years all brought up with my kids staffs love children


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

hi,
i think a staffie is a great choice as a family pet, but do you need one with papers, have you tried your local rehoming centers i know the ones round where i live often have staffie pups in.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

great idea in theory,to contact rescues,but a lot of them wont rehome with young children.


----------



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

Staffies are wonderful dogs and generally known for being fantastic with children too. We dont have young kids ourselves but when we take our boy along to family things and he sees the little ones he is really good! It just makes me mad the comments we get from people sometimes about our 'dangerous dog', even though he is the softest dog we own!


----------



## scattyk (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks for your input everyone!

We have checked out our local rehoming place, but have been told they will not rehome a staff with children of our(s) age.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

I think the only down side to a Staffie with small children is their exhuberance when they are young. I have never own a Staffie but the one thing I have noticed about them is their zest for life, they seem to enjoy everything


----------



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> I think the only down side to a Staffie with small children is their exhuberance when they are young. I have never own a Staffie but the one thing I have noticed about them is their zest for life, they seem to enjoy everything


Too true! We have a 9 month old and he is up the wall! His zest for life is very much raging but he is incredibly affectionate and follows me round like my shadow. You have to definitely be 'pack leader' with a staffie and I would never leave kids alone with any breed of dog but you do have to be careful of a Staffie's strength and the playing can be a little rough if you dont know how to control it properly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

You may find this thread interesting there is some good info in it 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/11021-breeding-staffordshire-bull-terriers-3.html


----------



## scattyk (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

The kids will definatley not be left unsupervised with him at all. Have been reading lots and know that we all need to take the role as a pack leader, and let him know where his role in the group is.

I am aware of there zest, and will train him well (hopefully) Am looking forward to the challenge and a loving pet.

I grew up with JRT's so have some knowledge of stubborn dogs - fingers crossed lol


----------



## StaffieMad (Dec 28, 2008)

good luck with getting a pup, if you train it well and teach it to be gentle from a pup staffies would be a great dog for you. i own a 2 year old girl and she is mental, i wouldn't be without her and i would not own another breed. staffies rule


----------



## horselover96 (Oct 23, 2009)

scattyk said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Am new to this forum, but think all advice etc on here is great.
> 
> ...


hello,

i have 2 staffies had them since they were pups amazing with kids dont need much walking either not scatty wont bite or anything but dont get 2 males coz they playfight all the time if you want 2 get a male and female or 2 females or if just the one get a fmale because they are really snuggly in bed lol hope this helps

horselover96 xxxooo


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

wonderfull dogs great with children


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

many rescue centres are full of staffies! 

where abouts are you located?

here is some staffy rescues!

Guildford & District Staffordshire Bull Terrier Resc: Home - Guildford & District Staffordshire Bull Terrier Rescue An organisation in the south of England setup to encourage long and enjoyable lives for less fortunate Staffies in and around the areas of Guildford. 
Northern Staffordshire Bull Terrier Rescue: Northern SBT Rescue Rescue for Stafforsdhire Bull Terriers 
Plantation Dog Rescue: York: http://www.plantationboardingkennels.com Stray and handover dogs from different areas, with different backgrounds all needing homes. All dogs are neutered, vaccinated, flead, wormed and microchipped before being rehomed. Most are on the website, please look. Usually half our dogs are Staffies. 
SaveRstaffies: Midlands: Webs - Free website, free hosting, free webpage - Make a web site with photo albums, blogs, videos, forums and more! Staffy and Staffy crosses rescue and forum , also trying to change peoples views of staffys and help them get a better deal in life. 
Staffiezone: national: STAFFIEZONE.CO.UK - About Us Helping rescues rehome and promoting awareness

you could also try on this site for any staffies - the people on there are usually pulling them from the 7 day pounds before they are about to get euthenised!
Rescue Helpers Unite Forum - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Staffies may be great with kids, but can be tempramental with other dogs which is important to remember if you live in an urban or suburban area with load of dogs around.

There are many breeds available that are great with kids and mix well with other dogs.....most gundogs have great temperaments as do loads of other breeds.


----------



## sarasam (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi good choice of dog!!! i adore the breed i have four staffies one is 3an half yrs old one is 20mths old one is 11mths old and our new addition is 1oweeks old i also have two grandchildren whom my staffies dote on the are very family orientated dogs and love children, check out both the parents when veiwing puppies and train them well and you couldnt ask for a better breed of dog, also as the other members say teach your children to respect the puppy and vise verser, and just watch young puppies around young children as when they start teething they can be a lil nippy and when puppies jump up there claws can be very sharp which can scare young children, best of luck x


----------



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

hi we own a 12 week old staff(female)Izzy. We have 2 children aged 11 and 8 and she is really good with them but you do have to be careful as they love to bite!! She has caught my lip today and the bite is really deep!! ouch!
Just make sure you give them plenty of toys to chew and keep them occupied as they love to chew skirting boards, doors,tables everything lol!!! 
good luck and i hope your staff brings you loads of happiness!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

horselover96 said:


> hello,
> 
> i have 2 staffies had them since they were pups amazing with kids dont need much walking either not scatty wont bite or anything but dont get 2 males coz they playfight all the time if you want 2 get a male and female or 2 females or if just the one get a fmale because they are really snuggly in bed lol hope this helps
> 
> horselover96 xxxooo


They tend to playfight when they arent exercised enough.

I have two males, never had so much as a grumble between them. Two females can fight just as badlt, if not worse than two males. They also need a fair amount of exercise. Lack of exercise is a factor in behavioural issues, and can lead to aggression through frustration.

A bored SBT is a naughty one.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

My friend owns staffs, and keeping two entire males could be a disaster waiting to happen.A stare from one to the other could be seen as a challenge and neither dog are unlikely to back down to a challenge hence a fight breaks out and they can be a difficult breed to break up during a fight.

In fact, never get littermates anyway. Firstly, any good breeder who knows and understands their dogs would never sell two puppies together, so that leaves you with poor breeders who are either just trying to get rid of the dogs to make money or breeders who don't know their breed. Either way, they won't be being bred with temperament and quality in mind. Secondly, if you get a male and a female you end up with an increased risk of accidental pregnancy, and constantly worrying when the bitch will have her first season - a male can be fertile from only 5/6 months old. Two bitches together, particularly if they are close in age and temperament can be also fight and bitches can be even worse than dogs. As the old saying goes.... dogs fight for breeding rights, bitches fight for breathing rights.

My advice would be to get one puppy. When the pup is older (around 18 months) and can be neutered, then get second of the opposite sex.

Better still, contact the breed club - they will be able to give you good advice from both experience and understanding (rather than one off cases - no offense meant to other posters). They will also be able to put you in touch with good breeders that breed for temperament and type.


----------



## Swifty1969 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi,

I've got a 5 year old Staffie, Henry. My son was 7 when I got him. I am a single dad. Henry has always been very close to my son, but after suffering a traumatic divorce in 2010, Henry became even closer to my son and comforted him on the many nights my son was upset after his mum leaving and never being seen again. I don't know what I would have done without Henry. He is not just a pet, but a "surrogate older brother" for my son. Whenever my son is upset, Henry goes straight over to my son and either lies with him or sits at his feet, looking at my son in a way usually only a loving person looks at another. My advice would be to choose a registered breeder, or go to a dogs' home which specialises in Staffies.

To answer your question, brought up correctly, my personal opinion is that Staffies are a wonderful, wonderful addition to a loving family with children.

Nick


----------



## hippacroccapig (Jul 16, 2011)

hiya i have a staffie called kobi and he is just over a year old and i have to say they are the most amazing lovable dogs going and brilliant with kids as i have 3 of my own i would never want to have any other breed


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I have two staffy crosses, they are fantastic with the kids. Especially Bailey. He just dotes on them. I have lots of small cousins, from 3 months up and he seems to be gentler the smaller they get lol.

He sits with my 4 year old cousin whilst he draws and has his paw drawn around lol. And he always goes to give the baby kisses when he cries.

But they do need a lot of exercise or they'll become bored and thus naughty.


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Staffies- AMAZING with children although you still need to be carefull because due to their strength jumping up or running past could knock children straight down.
Also, make sure that your children respect the dogs space and doesn't pull him/her about too much or is rough with the dog as this could encourage unwanted behaviour.
Although they're amazing with kids, with other dogs? sometimes not so much. 
Take extreme caution around other dogs and make sure your socializing the pup asap and taking to training classes etc this is one of the most important things ever with this breed.

Staffs a awesome!


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

horselover96 said:


> hello,
> 
> i have 2 staffies had them since they were pups amazing with kids dont need much walking either not scatty wont bite or anything but dont get 2 males coz they playfight all the time if you want 2 get a male and female or 2 females or if just the one get a fmale because they are really snuggly in bed lol hope this helps
> 
> horselover96 xxxooo


Staffies actually need allot of excercise otherwise they'll become very boisterous and playfighting allot is probably a way of getting rid of energy.
There are allot of dogs out there who are not scatty but still need allot of excercise. 
Efficient excercise with this breed (like many others) is absoloutely vital lol


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> They tend to playfight when they arent exercised enough.
> 
> I have two males, never had so much as a grumble between them. Two females can fight just as badlt, if not worse than two males. They also need a fair amount of exercise. Lack of exercise is a factor in behavioural issues, and can lead to aggression through frustration.
> 
> A bored SBT is a naughty one.


Agree... majorly.


----------

